# Info on an old Okinawan master?



## SwedishChef (May 18, 2009)

One of my stepdaughter's best friends is half okinawan. Her mother told her that her grandfather was Shikichi Miyagi. I've googled the name and it comes up as being in some sort of encyclopedia of Okinawan masters but no real information. Does anyone else no anything about him? It would be cool to give her some information since her mom isn't giving much herself.

Thanks.


----------

